# Questions about Genetic testing



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is Genetic testing of the parents something we should require when purchasing a new Malt puppy?
Should all reputable breeders do this and what kind of info could we find out?
Can this eliminate Deafness, HGE, Heart disease, Liver etc.
Would a person seek out a breeder that breeds clean lines.

We were not aware we should ask for this and it resulted in problems and Vet bills!

Always learning, please advise.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know how far to go with requesting genetic testing but I do know I will NEVER ever buy a puppy again from a breeder that does not have current blood work tests on their breeding animals. Just maybe if I had been a little smarter last January when I got Hailey I would have asked for that. Routine blood work can reveal a huge amount of information particularly with respect to liver function. Hailey was diagnosed with microvascular dysplasia at the time of the spay surgery due to a report of elevated liver enzymes in her blood work, follow up biopsy, and a liver assay test. If I had not requested routine blood work at the time of her surgery, this abnormality would not have shown up. (After all, when I took her in for her surgery I was told "blood work" is an option but not necessary with an otherwise healthy appearing puppy -- but, I've had bad experiences before so I took all tests and monitors available at the time of her surgery). Given microvascular dysplasia as well as liver shunts are genetic issues, a quality breeder I would think would be happy to be aware of their breeding stock's liver issues. Dogs with compromised liver function can have a hard time recovering from anesthesia so I was happy I had the tests run because my vet took extra steps after her surgery. 

Some breeders may say they don't do annual blood work but given what I've learned it is my opinion it should be required (breeders should not be breeding animals with compromised liver function) and considered by us as owners before any surgery or procedure that involves anesthesia. When I contacted my breeder about Hailey's issues and asked too late if she was aware of problems with her dogs or had routing blood work done, I was told "we'll replace her" at which point I about went nuclear! Replace her??? Like what? - returning a pair of defective shoes??? I wouldn't have given Hailey back to that breeder EVER!

Fortunately Hailey remains asymptomatic and hopefully knowing what I know will help me watch for future problems and do as much as possible with diet, etc., to insure her good health. It was at the time a hard diagnosis because we had previously just lost a dog. You cannot have too much info and if they're not willing to give it, find a different breeder or as the saying goes "buyer beware". 

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello. That's a great question! This is my first post on the forum, and it's going to be a looong one, so I won't be offended if you make liberal use of the scroll bar.  I just wanted to give some background for my opinion, and the reasons for it, as it relates to your question. 

I've had my first and only Maltese, Jazz, for 9 1/2 years now. He's an only dog in my single person household, and he's the center of my world. He was 6 months old when he came to me from a top tier breeder, so he's 10 years old now. Jazz's breeder kept him as a show prospect until he was 6 months old and he became too large for their breeding program. The breeder was very careful in matching my puppy's personality to me, and it certainly paid off. We are perfectly suited to each other. In spite of serious health issues, my boy has returned every bit of my love, attention and affection ten-fold. 

When Jazz was about 11 months old the veterinarian diagnosed him with two luxating patellas during a routine physical examination. One of the luxations was severe enough to require surgery, confirmed by consultation and X Rays with a well respected veterinary orthopedic surgeon. The surgeon noted that the patella groove was quite shallow, which is what caused the severity of the luxation. In other words, it was confirmed that his luxating patellas were something he was born with, and not the result of any type of injury. Jazz never exhibited any symptoms of leg problems, no limping and no pain. If his vet hadn't routinely checked for luxating patellas in toy breeds, I wouldn't have known Jazz had any problems at all. The surgery was successful, though the recovery process was long and arduous. Forcing Jazz to stay quiet for several weeks wasn't easy...on either of us. The milder luxation in Jazz's other leg has thankfully not required surgery, just careful monitoring and a lifetime of glucosamine condroitin supplementation . 

When Jazz was 5 his vet diagnosed him with Mitral Valve Disease, and prescribed the heart medications that Jazz has now been on for the last 4 1/2 years. In most respects, Jazz still seemed to be a healthy boy with a good appetite and a zest for life at age 5. But his health was visibly compromised by his disease, and he could never again run or play for any extended period of time. Over the next few years he aged well before his time as his disease inevitably progressed. By the age of 7, Jazz had congestive heart failure and the vet told me he might live another 6 months to 2 years. Well, here we are 3 years later and he's still with me. I will never allow him to be in any kind of pain, but, to date, he's still happy and enjoying his life. He's defied the odds, and for that I'm so grateful. Every day that he's still in my arms is like a miracle. I retired a couple years ago, and, as already mentioned, I live alone. With an abundance of quality time to share with Jazz, we have been totally inseparable practically twenty-four/seven. 

So partly I found my way to this forum thinking that, when the time comes, it would be good to have contact with others who understand the love a Maltese mom has for her furbaby. It's sad that Jazz and I didn't have as many healthy years together of energetic play, running, and toy-chasing as a Maltese should have had. But I've treasured every single minute of cuddling, tummy rubs, face kisses, and lap-sitting that I've had with Jazz. His devotion has filled my days with so much affection and companionship. Just as Sharyl said in the post above me, it's ridiculous for any breeder to think we'd trade in our babies like a defective pair of shoes even if serious health problems are diagnosed at a relatively early age. To a responsible pet owner, a furkid is a member of our family. We've made a lifetime commitment to the wellbeing and happiness of our adopted babies...no matter what. If the little one has health problems that compromise the quality of his life, or even his life expectancy, a responsible owner accepts the heartbreak and financial expenses that accompany that painful reality.

Getting a Maltese puppy from a reputable top tier breeder isn't a guarantee of good health. I believe it greatly minimizes the risks, but, just as with human babies, there simply are no absolute guarantees. Every breeder, no matter how conscientious, ethical or reknowned, can produce a Maltese with these kinds of issues. Case in point, Jazz's sire, dam, and full litter sister are all AKC Champions and all three of them are on the Registry Of Merit. I realize that luxating patellas, and moreso mitral valve disease, can have a hereditary component. Not always, but they can. I've learned from this forum that some Maltese breeders now do genetic testing. I don't think that was the case when I got Jazz almost ten years ago. I can appreciate that a breeder puts a lot on the line by having their breeding stock tested for such things as luxating patella and heart disease. Any breeder that pursues all available avenues to help safeguard the future of this special breed deserves respect. Those are also the only breeders I will be supporting when the time comes for me to bring another Maltese into my life. After what Jazz and I have been through, it sure doesn't seem like too much to ask.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Sharyl and WELCOME Jazzmalt:
I'm glad to know this a concern for others. Maybe some of the breeders on SM will help us out. Is this something we could ask to be done on a prospective pup? Before it became one of our "children"!!!!!!
We have good friends that breed and show Samoyds. This couple are major breeders/showers and have been all over with their beautiful dogs. She told me they do genetic testing and it is something that is so very important to breeders and their reputation and new owners who would be stuck with high Vet bills and major heartaches.
We also bought our first Malt many years ago from a major breeder of a very well known line. Bogey also was 6 mo's old and turned out to be too big for her to show. He developed an enlarged heart and finally congestive heart failure and lived to be only 8. We didn't know to ask about genetic testing or if that could have told us about his future. We now have a Malt that is deaf and know the breeder does not do testing. We would have taken Chase anyway as he immediately bonded with my husband and each visit he would run to him only. Now how could Bob have walked away from that!!!!!!!
We are so lucky to have this site and our new found friends and all the help that you all are so willing to give.
A hug for Jazz, bless him and we know he has a wonderful Mom to help him thru this.

Check out the Samoyed site...it is fun. Sunkaska.com

Marsha


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you for your welcome, "theboyz". It's great to "be" here! I've lurked around and read pages and pages of posts in every topic. This forum is fabulous; so much good info and convo about one of my favorite subjects...Maltese dogs!

I'm sorry to read about your Bogey passing away from CHF at only 8 years of age. It's not fair! But, like you said about my Jazz, it's good to know that Bogey spent those years with someone who loved and cared for him. If you don't mind me asking, how old was Bogey when his enlarged heart progressed to CHF? Do you remember what medications he was on? Jazz is on enalapril and lasix. Jazz and I are so fortunate that he's made it to 10 with his CHF. I keep praying that he'll have more years, even though I realize it's very unlikely. 

I'm also sorry to read that your baby, Chase, is deaf. Was the vet able to determine the cause of that...did he think it was hereditary or genetic? 

QUOTE("theboyz")


> I'm glad to know this is a concern for others. Maybe some of the breeders on SM will help us out.[/B]


I hope so too! The only starting point I have at the moment is the OFA Website. A search of their database shows a number of Maltese breeders have done quite a bit of testing for mostly patella, and a few for cardiac. Many kudos to those breeders!









P.S. - I shared your {{{hug}}} with Jazz, and he returned it by licking my face. Consider yourself kissed!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jazzmalt: Let's face it: we all know that some problems are flukes or just happen no matter what. However, this genetic testing would show possible problems ahead in many areas and I like that. We are very concerned with keeping the Maltese Standard in it's best shape for future generations of happy, healthy pups and that means happy owners. We feel reputable breeders should all use this technology for the protection of their lines. 
Our Bogey developed a cough at almost 8 years old. We took him to our Vet for a look-see....perhaps some kind of lung infection, a cold, or whatever. After Kennel Cough was eliminated as a possibility we asked for a set of full body X-rays. Alas, his cough was being caused by a severly enlarged heart. He was on meds like you mentioned for awhile but he became lethargic and disoriented soon thereafter. The Vet even put him on Digitalis but nothing helped at all, he just got worse. We could not bear to see the love of our life suffer so we eventally did the best thing for him. Short of a new heart there was nothing more to be done.
All of these cases are somewhat different and I am so glad that yours is one of them. Again, welcome to SM and if there is ever anything we can add to help you and Jazz please let us know ( e -mail if you would like). We strive to learn more and more about these guys both through experiences and solid information from experts. 
After all, we furball lovers suffer from something called "Malteseosis" and it has no known cure.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Everything you have been saying is good in theory. Unfortunalely there isn't very many genetic tests to do on Maltese. The AMA is not very active in getting this done for Maltese. If you go to their site you will see there is very little on health and health issues with Maltese. But go to the Havanese or Bischon sites and there is lots of information. On another forum for breeders and show people, this was discussed. Most breeders would be happy to do the testing, but there are few tests for Maltese specific. You can do the eyes CERF, the hips, you can have a cardiologist listen to their heart and you can do blood work. But the blood work will not always show you what the future holds for your Malt. Look at humans. We are not tested at birth for all these issues. We know from our families that we could be preconditioned to have it later in life. I have diabetes, but no one in my family has it. It is something I developed, not hereditary. *And* my blood work showed *no* elevations in Glucose. Yet, I probably had it for 5 years prior to diagnosis *AND *I diagnosed it myself. (I am an RN) Doc was clueless.

Enviroment and living conditions can contribute to health issues too. Which is probably where my diabetes came from. 

When I first started breeding Maltese I tried to find out everything I could about the dogs behind my dogs. No one would utter a word. For the most part very few breeders will tell what health issues is there. It might get out and ruin their "reputation". People are not so forgiving of certain things. 

But as Rena Martin, a top Maltese breeder and handler, has stated. You breed long enough you *will* see health issues and birth defects. Some can be minor and some not so minor. 

I was reading an older Maltese book and one of the things that people were wanting back in the early 1900's was a Maltese under 3 lbs with open fontanells and was to be fed very little lest it grow to large.

JMO

Tina


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tina: Thank you so much for the info. We were unaware that this technology has not been so developed for Maltese. Hopefully they will add to it over time. What it really boils down to is self-policing your line(s) based on experience and results. This has always seemed prudent to us. 
A friend breeds champion Samoyeds and they apparently have more testing to work with than Maltese. It surely is an interesting topic.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, thank you Jazzmalt and theboyz for this great discussion! I just don't get it--why our Maltese breed organization (AMA), clubs, and breeders aren't more active in this kind of testing. I'm not a vet or breeder so I'm not versed in all the diseases that are or could be genetically linked. I do however know from other breeds I've investigated that a lot of breed organizations are VERY active in any health issue that involves their breed. I was at a show this weekend and had conversations with some Toy Fox Terrier breeders and handlers. The first thing that was mentioned to me by a breeder was if I was interested in the breed to make sure it is tested for something I never heard about--CHG. Looking at their organization website and others like Havanese for instance the first thing I notice is all the testing that has to be done, and is required to be an 'ethical breeder'.

Some time ago when we were experiencing a rash of GME/NME cases in the Maltese community, I posted my concern about the AMA not being proactive in our breed health issues. It became a very interesting thread. You guys should check it out. The Link


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a link to JMM's website where she has provided links about health clearance prior to breeding. It is an excellent source of information IMO.

http://www.jamimaltese.com/maltesehealth.htm

I agree with everyone that the AMA is shamelessly behind other breed organizations as far as requiring health testing goes. I have friends up in New York who breed Golden Retrievers on a very limited basis and I was amazed at all the health clearances they had to get before even considering breeding their females. And Golden Retriver puppies sell for a whole lot less than Maltese puppies!

Of course, if potential puppy buyers don't start asking for health and genetic screening beforehand, it will never happen. I am still amazed at the number of people who buy a puppy from an internet website, no questions asked, as if they were bidding on an item on Ebay.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This is a link to JMM's website where she has provided links about health clearance prior to breeding. It is an excellent source of information IMO.
> 
> http://www.jamimaltese.com/maltesehealth.htm
> 
> ...



The really sad thing is the number of people who contact breeders looking for breeding dogs who are ignorant of the breed. 
I went back and read the lengthy posts I made in the thread referenced above. As I read it, I got to thinking of the calls/emails I've had recently wanting information on Maltese they could breed. Not one in the last three or four weeks has had any interest whatsoever in showing. They tell you they are just looking for a pet, and don't need one for show. When I explain that pets are sold with limited registration, not for breeding, some will, at that point start into a tirade about how everyone needs to get started somehow, and I dare not sell to them, as someone had to sell to me first. It boggles my mind that the limited knowledge of these people in regard to our breed is so obvious. I've had some openly admit they are looking for dogs with champion parents, yet they don't know anything about the lines, nor what they may produce. They want one around four pounds (smaller if it's a male) with a baby doll face. Oh, and they don't want to pay that much for it, as they just want a pet and not a show dog. Hey, if it is going to be bred, then the quality is that of a show dog. 
I have never had any person who is interested in breeding ask about health testing. When I question them on what they know about health issues in Maltese, they don't even know what some of the things I mention are. 
Before I end a conversation with anyone who is just seeking out breeding dogs, I try to give them a little education. Sadly, I know most really don't care, as they are just looking for that one that fits their price range who will be sold for breeding.
I think, after getting chewed out again this week because I would not sell to a person looking for a breding pair to help make her ten acres pay for itself that I'm going to try a new approach when I talk with folks about a prospective pup.
I always ask if they are interested in one for pet or show. The next is the reference to spay/neuter/limited registration for pets. For those who continue with the conversation, telling me honestly that they are really interested in one for breeding, but not for show will get a different answer from me this time. I'm just going to quote them the price (at the top end) for a show pup. When they tell me they just want a pet, and they thought they could get one for around five or six hundred dollard, I'm going to explain to them that the dog that is allowed to be bred will meet all the standards of a show pup, and the price they will be paying will also include the cost of health testing to see that it is suitable for breeding. Bet I don't have any takers.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree that there is no conclusive evidence to be gained by doing blood testing on new puppies. Issues that blood work does pick up shows up many times at six months of age. I do believe though that quality breeders should be having annual blood work done on their breeding dogs and should have had it done BEFORE breeding. If a dog shows elevated liver enzymes (many times an indicator of liver shunts, microvascular dysplasia, and other health related items which are genetic in nature) don't breed it. At least that would be one step towards preventing carrying the genetic issue further. Had my breeder worried more about having these tests run on her dogs I believe she would have known her one female dog may be a carrier of a problem. There is another member of this list who has Hailey's half-sister. They share the same father but different mothers. At six months, my Hailey's microvascular dysplasia was discovered. But at six months her half-sister's tests were normal (THANKFULLY!). Remove the common element and suspicion points to the mother. Even after that knowledge my breeder played ignorant in my requests to have the mother dog in my case tested and in spite of my urgings to not breed that dog again -- I have no idea if she listened. Puppies made her money -- one overly zealous person like me who actually didn't mind paying for every available test at spaying found the problem. Dozens of other puppy parents may not have opted for all the tests I did on an otherwise "healthy appearing puppy" (but, bad experiences have made me learn hard lessons before so I try and be prepared as possible) and she keeps selling and who's the wiser? The puppies with genetic issues can take years to develop. I guess if I were a breeder the small price of having annual blood work done on my breeding stock wouldn't even be an issue just for piece of mind and I sure would be more than willing to do it before rushing to breed an animal. It just seems some breeders ultimately love the $$ more than the overall health of their animals -- not the majority I hope but unfortunately the one I found who when confronted had no problem telling me "just return the dog". Didn't happen, won't happen -- she'd probably have taken Hailey back and bred her and continued the problem or worse. Hailey's way better off with me where at least now I do everything possible to watch her diet and care for her. Will it be the ultimate solution? Don't know....but every happy day with her here with me is worth the risk and whatever we face down the road if her health issues do develop (she's asymptomatic now) we'll face together.

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

HappyB, I so agree with you! If they want to breed then they should want a pup that carries a healthy line and be ready to pay for that!!!! You will have to educate them to the woes of pet owners that have their hearts broken and hefty Vet bills. Do you think that would make an impression on them? Would they take to heart how important health issues are in the Maltese and that THEY could make a difference?
You could have a whole note-book for these folks along with the 12 week rule, whelping, dew claw removal, genetic testing, shots ( no Lepto for Maltese ). By the time you were thru with them you would have someone buying an expensive pup with good intentions or running out the door giving up the idea!









Let us know if you do something like that.....better yet get a picture of their face when your done!

Thanks!
Marsha


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"I agree that there is no conclusive evidence to be gained by doing blood testing on new puppies."

The exception to this would be having a bile acids test done one any puppy before purchasing it. If I recall, the test is very inexpensive.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Not all vets agree with the idea of doing bile acid testing on puppies as a routine test. Jaimie can correct me if I say this wrong, but when Sassy was at LSU last year I inquired about this (even though her problem was not related to liver in any way) and I believe that the answer was that doing bile acid testing on every puppy routinely will do nothing more than skew the overall results of the control. As a result I asked that Hope have bloodwork done before I purchased her and I paid for that bloodwork. I did not insist on the bile acid testing.

By the way, Sadie has had an ongoing problem for a month with a gastro upset. We have done bloodwork 4 times. She had one liver enzyme which was elevated but has come down quite a bit within a few weeks. My vet believes that she had an inflammation of the liver. Since the problem has continued we did bile acid testing this week and I am happy to report that those results were fine and completely within normal range....whew!!!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

The bile acid assay test is not expensive -- just a little time consuming and involves "no food" for a set period (I can't remember exact length of time of fasting beforehand but it seems Hailey was at the vets for the better portion of the day while they ran that test and then rechecked again after a set time period). I am not really sure though if in young puppies that will show ultimately what a person is looking for simply because as I was told the blood tests are sometimes skewed in young puppies and I would wonder if that bile acid test could also be skewed because of a puppy's not yet developed chemical/digestive balance. It would sure be worth knowing...

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Msmagnolia: Sorry to hear about a month long or so gastro upset. Was (is) there vomiting, diarrhea?
Our Chase and a couple of other malts in our area had HGE (hemorrhagic gastro enteritis ) within the last year. We had not heard of it until Chase got sick. Quite rare and very nasty. Our Vet was right up to speed with checking for it and Bingo, that's what he had. I am sure this isn't what your Malt has but it is something to watch for. Lethargy, not eating, throwing up often, and eventually bloody diarrhea. If not treated immediately it can even cause death. We rushed him in after about 4 bouts of the above and he was put on IV's for the entire day and given antibiotics that are specific to HGE. In a few days he was all right. It is not known how or why they come down with HGE and in some cases it can reoccur at a later date. Very strange. We heard of at least 2 other cases in the same year. It is one of those things that MAY be hereditary as well but they aren't certain. Now we tell everyone we know about it as Maltese are quite prone to getting it.
Best of luck with your little one and keep us posted.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Since it is not uncommon for Maltese to have elevated liver counts I'm wondering how high your pup's was for your vet to conclude that there was a problem. Everything I've read about MVD indicates that the disease cannot generally be detected by a liver biopsy. I'm sure your vet came to the conclusion based on hard facts and I'm really curious how he came to this diagnosis. I did a lot of research on MVD when my vet thought my Sophie had it. But, when I had the necropsy done the vet was totally wrong. Her liver was fine.

There is good information about MVD on the havanese web site as it is a disease that also affects that breed.

Cathy A


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Regarding my experience with MVD -- the liver biopsy was able to show "changes consistent with either liver shunt or microvascular dysplasia". You are correct that the biopsy itself cannot determine either genetic issue in and of itself. The second test we went thru was the bile acid assay test looking for the numbers there to be more indicative of one condition or the other. In our case, Hailey's bile acid assay test numbers were more in the normal range suggesting the MVD and not a liver shunt. That in conjunction with her general overall health being good, experience of a vet with this small breed and somewhat consistent higher numbers in the breed in general, and the results of the biopsy pointed more to MVD than shunt. Given there is no "cure" for MVD and surgery is not an option it was the opinion at the time that we monitor her health, control her diet (and there is argument that diet plays no role at all but it's worth trying), and hope that as the vet at the vet school said "many small breed dogs with this condition go on to live long normal lives and remain asymptomatic but knowledge of the condition provides awareness to watch not only for behavior changes but also in dealing with surgery and anesthesia." 

Right now...Hailey is very normal, happy, healthy and playful but bottom line her liver is compromised. Hopefully she can compensate for it. I hope she remains that way for 5, 10, even 15 years. Her checkup is coming up in March and we will run another series of blood work at the time.

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sharyl, have you heard of Milk Thistle for liver support? Lady is epileptic and has been on phenobarbital for almost seven years. Pheno is notoriously hard on the liver.

I started giving it to Lady shortly after starting pheno thanks to my sister's suggestion. (She manages a vet office) Nearly seven years later, much to my vets' amazement, all Lady's liver values are still  in the normal range! She just had bloodwork done and her BUN was 87!
















I used to get it at the health food store, but Tanner's Mom recently told me about Marin which is formualted for pets so I switched. I get it from Entirely Pets, one of SM's sponsors. One bottle lasts forever since they only get 1/4 pill.

http://entirelypets.stores.yahoo.net/marindog.html

Here is an article on its benefits:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ilk_thistle.htm


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I will definitely look into your suggestion! I have had some contact with Tanner's Mom about this same topic and heard of the drug from those conversations. I am anxious yet nervous to see Hailey's blood work at her annual checkup.

Thanks for your input! Much appreciated,
Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Since it is not uncommon for Maltese to have elevated liver counts I'm wondering how high your pup's was for your vet to conclude that there was a problem. Everything I've read about MVD indicates that the disease cannot generally be detected by a liver biopsy. I'm sure your vet came to the conclusion based on hard facts and I'm really curious how he came to this diagnosis. I did a lot of research on MVD when my vet thought my Sophie had it. But, when I had the necropsy done the vet was totally wrong. Her liver was fine.
> 
> There is good information about MVD on the havanese web site as it is a disease that also affects that breed.
> 
> Cathy A[/B]



Sheryl,

Thanks for explaining this to me. Good luck at your next appointment.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Everything you have been saying is good in theory. Unfortunalely there isn't very many genetic tests to do on Maltese. The AMA is not very active in getting this done for Maltese. If you go to their site you will see there is very little on health and health issues with Maltese. But go to the Havanese or Bischon sites and there is lots of information. On another forum for breeders and show people, this was discussed. Most breeders would be happy to do the testing, but there are few tests for Maltese specific. You can do the eyes CERF, the hips, you can have a cardiologist listen to their heart and you can do blood work. But the blood work will not always show you what the future holds for your Malt. Look at humans. We are not tested at birth for all these issues. We know from our families that we could be preconditioned to have it later in life. I have diabetes, but no one in my family has it. It is something I developed, not hereditary. *And* my blood work showed *no* elevations in Glucose. Yet, I probably had it for 5 years prior to diagnosis *AND *I diagnosed it myself. (I am an RN) Doc was clueless.
> 
> Enviroment and living conditions can contribute to health issues too. Which is probably where my diabetes came from.
> 
> ...


Tina, I agree with your post but I don't really think its fair to compare humans to our furkids. Our little doggie had luxating patellas that could have been prevented with careful breeding. Fortunately (or unfortunately), diabetes is just not that simple of a disease and we don't breed ourselves in the same way. I guess what I am really saying is (and I am sure that you would agree) is that if breeding is to be done, it should be done responsibly. I guess everything I am saying is so obvious and I am sure that would agree at many levels -- I guess as both a physician and an owner of a doggie with heredatary issues, I felt the need to say something. Although I don't particularly feel as though I have said anything meaningful -- sorry!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

About liver shunt and MVD, also known as PSVA (portosystemic vascular anomalies) -- It would be wonderful to genetically test for liver shunt or MVD; however, since the genetic markers have not yet been identified, there is no genetic test available. What is known about liver shunt/MVD is that it is a polygenic trait (meaning more than one gene involved) and both the sire and the dam must be carriers in order to produce liver shunt. But what complicates the issue is that although liver shunt is a polygenic trait, it is still not known how many genes are involved. If, for the sake of discussion, there were 2 genes involved in producing liver shunt, there are 16 possible ways for the genes to combine between sire and dam with only one of those combinations combining in just the right way to produce liver shunt; if 3 genes are involved then there are 64 possible combinations with only one combination producing liver shunt. So, for now, the only way one knows if a sire or dam is a carrier is when they produce a liver shunt puppy. Until the genes can be identified, the only useful tool in trying to control liver shunt/MVD is by running a bile acid test on both sire and dam before breeding, and even then there is no guarantee. While very high bile acid numbers may indicate MVD or liver shunt, normal numbers do not indicate carrier status. Carriers do not have to have liver shunt or MVD, they can be perfectly normal dogs with normal numbers.

Dr. Sharon Center at Cornell University Vet School is probably the foremost authority on liver issues in Maltese dogs. She is on sabbatical this year and devoting herself full-time to trying to identify a marker for liver shunt. Will she be successful? We can only hope. Her focus right now is on Tibetan Spaniels and Cairn Terriers, both affected breeds. Her hope is to take what she learns from those breeds and carry it over to Maltese. Her two latest status report can be read on the Cairn Terrier Club of America website at http://www.cairnterrier.org/health/2006_08_center.pdf and http://www.cairnterrier.org/health/2007_02_center.php.

I have read and agree with many of the post relating to our Maltese, their health issues and the support or lack thereof for research. Unfortunately the type of research being done by Sharon Center involves thousand upon thousands of dollars, well beyond the ability of any breed club to fund. In addition to encouraging breed clubs to help support specific research projects, individuals can make a donation (tax deductible) to Cornell Vet School directing that the donation is for "Dr. Center's liver shunt research project."

For anyone interested in genetics and dogs a great book to read (available at Amazon) is "Control of Canine Genetic Diseases" by George Padgett, DVM. Not only is it informative, but it is written for the lay person, not the person with a Ph.D in genetics.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mary,
Thank you so much for posting this important information. It certainly does sound like Sharon Center is doing more than just about anyone regarding the liver shunt issue. I totally understand that breed clubs do not have the financial resources to fund this research, but it looks like afflicted breeds organizations could band together to provide some funding. 

As you probably know, the Pug groups are taking the Pug Encephilitis very seriously. Maltese owners and breeders must take an aggressive stance to try and get info regarding breed specific problems, such as liver shunt and NME/GME. People like Sharon Center and Dr. Sisson (with his work with NME/GME) are doing us a tremendous service! This research does not come at an inexpensive price.........


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I got in touch with Dr. Center a few months ago following Tanner's liver biopsy & had the tissue block sent to her for analysis. I found her to be very very nice, helpful, concerned, just a wonderful person. I highly recommend contacting her if you have a need. Right now I'm waiting for my vet to contact her to discuss a plan of treatment for Tanner.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

> Not all vets agree with the idea of doing bile acid testing on puppies as a routine test. Jaimie can correct me if I say this wrong, but when Sassy was at LSU last year I inquired about this (even though her problem was not related to liver in any way) and I believe that the answer was that doing bile acid testing on every puppy routinely will do nothing more than skew the overall results of the control. As a result I asked that Hope have bloodwork done before I purchased her and I paid for that bloodwork. I did not insist on the bile acid testing.
> 
> By the way, Sadie has had an ongoing problem for a month with a gastro upset. We have done bloodwork 4 times. She had one liver enzyme which was elevated but has come down quite a bit within a few weeks. My vet believes that she had an inflammation of the liver. Since the problem has continued we did bile acid testing this week and I am happy to report that those results were fine and completely within normal range....whew!!![/B]


Hello, I just read your post about your baby having gastro upset. My maltese had this also. We ran all sorts of test and even did the scope. Cost us about 3,000 in all. The end result was they could not find a problem but put her on Pepcid. This took care of it. So I have come to the conclusion she has acid reflux. So maybe you would want ask your vet about this. I give her pepcid that I by over the counter. Works great.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I totally understand that breed clubs do not have the financial resources to fund this research, but it looks like afflicted breeds organizations could band together to provide some funding.[/B]


Many breed clubs do band together to provide funding for research and most do it through the AKC Canine Health Foundation. Parent breed clubs each have a "Donor Advised Fund" at the Canine Health Foundation. The clubs donate money to that fund. Non-club members can also donate to the Canine Health Foundation (again, tax deductible) and specify that the donation is for the Donor Advised Fund for the breed they want to support. Researchers apply to the AKC/CHF for funding for research projects and ask specifically for support from various breed clubs. If the AKC/CHF finds that the research project has merit, they will contact the specific breed clubs asking for support from their individual donor advised funds. And depending on the research project, many times the AKC/CHF will provide matching funds from their general account. Sharon Center is in the process of applying for a grant to continue on with her PSVA research. 



> As you probably know, the Pug groups are taking the Pug Encephilitis very seriously. Maltese owners and breeders must take an aggressive stance to try and get info regarding breed specific problems, such as liver shunt and NME/GME. People like Sharon Center and Dr. Sisson (with his work with NME/GME) are doing us a tremendous service! This research does not come at an inexpensive price.........[/B]


I think that over the next couple of years you will see some positive changes within the AMA, communication being one of them. Breeders are not unaware of the problems within our breed and the responsible ones are doing the best they can with what they have to work with right now. Hip dysplasia, liver shunt, encephalitis, cancer, and a million other dog-related health issues have been under research for many years. Through that research some genetic testing has become available for certain conditions. There's a long way to go but progress is being made. It was only in 2005 that a first draft of the canine genome map was completed and that is a quantum leap toward eventually identifying genetic markers.

As for GME/NME, there are so many more unknowns than knowns about the cause at this point. Is it a viral trigger? An auto-immune deficiency? An inherited condition? Hopefully someday we will have the answers. In the meantime, thankfully, because of discussion forums, email lists, etc., word is getting out about the conditiion and current treatment protocols (thank you Dr. Sisson). The more people talk and the more dogs that can successfully be sent into remission, the more interest will be generated by the veterinary community as well as dog-owners for doing research.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Mary I'm so thankful that you have come to our group with such authoritative information on the genetics and health problems within our breed. Thank you so much for sharing with us. I am, as are most here at SM, a pet owner. However, that does not mean I am interested only in having a cute little dog. I want to see the breed health improve and to see the advancement of that health advocated in a very pro-active way by it's organizations.

I have been appalled at the lack of available information on the health of our Malts. Our breed association seems to me to have almost zero mention of health problems. Most well known show breeders seem mostly interested and keeping the best coats, points, faces and size. Other breed clubs I've investigated usually have a large portion of their websites dedicated to warning prospective owners of what they may face in health problems and what to do to avoid them. 

Where I see the immediate and easily cured problem with the AMA is that there should be (prominently displayed) similar information of the prevalent health problems of the Maltese on their website as other breed clubs do, and any other place the general public would go to become acquainted with the Maltese breed. Use the Havanese club or Papillon, or Toy Fox Terrier club as example. It would be of small cost to the AMA to include the information and to simply make it standard practice for breeders to test for the obvious in their breeding dogs (especially as new research is done and more tests are available). It would also prompt new owners to know what to look for (and test for) at their own expense. I appreciate your thorough explanation about the cost of research, and that research obviously is most important in getting rid of these problems. I understand the costliness of research. But I also know these researchers have to become *interested* in a genetic problem before looking for grants to pursue a problem's origin. It is up to us to make sure they are aware and know what we need.

There are so few vets who know anything about the particular problems of the Maltese breed. I live in an affluent, educated, University town with a Vet. College. I have had a Malt for 15 years and used 3 different multiple vet practices during that time and have yet to find a vet who knows anything about the breed, i.e. problems with vaccinations, patellas, bile acids, shunt/MVD, kidney problems and diet, tear staining as a health issue, and GME/NME !!---forget it. I've asked vets at 2 different practices if they have had experience with (or even know of) GME/NME and what their thoughts were about cause, etc. They had no idea what I was talking about. I have been on this and other Maltese forums for 15 years and see the same questions by owners who can't get a reasonable answer from their vets on Maltese health problems. We end up exchanging remedies among ourselves and making repeated mistakes in diet and care. I've found most breeders and handlers very guarded and seldom willing to be open. They seem more likely to hide any problems they have had crop up in their breedings. It's not a 'money' issue, it's a 'political' or personal competition issue.

I just want a healthy as possible pet, who is also near breed standard (although I don't necessarily agree with the current standard--we are breeding them too small, too 'baby doll faced' and I'd love to see the "show coat" thing eased up). When my 15 yr. old boy passes, I am very tempted to go with a Papillon or Havanese. Both breed organization are very active in the health and soundness of their animals, and they leave them natural. I feel what we put our Malts through to get that beautiful Malt appearance is ridiculous and probably somewhat cruel. Most of us don't go to those lengths with pet's coats, but we do to some degree.

I crave knowledge and want to do my best for the health of my fur-family member. They only have us and can not make those care decisions for themselves. So thank you, and I hope you will continue to share your knowledge with us.

Dee, Mom to a 15 yr. old boy--Frosty


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I am, as are most here at SM, a pet owner. However, that does not mean I am interested only in having a cute little dog. I want to see the breed health improve and to see the advancement of that health advocated in a very pro-active way by it's organizations.


Dee, I also am a pet owner



> I have been appalled at the lack of available information on the health of our Malts. Our breed association seems to me to have almost zero mention of health problems.


Send an email to the AMA expressing your interest in current health problems and requesting that they give consideration to adding a "health" section to their website. Contact info for the officers and directors of the AMA can be found on their website at www.americanmaltese.org.[/QUOTE]



> Most well known show breeders seem mostly interested and keeping the best coats, points, faces and size. Other breed clubs I've investigated usually have a large portion of their websites dedicated to warning prospective owners of what they may face in health problems and what to do to avoid them.


I truly believe that most responsible breeders, whether well-known breeders or small show/hobby breeders, care as much about the health aspects of their dogs as they do about breed type.




> Where I see the immediate and easily cured problem with the AMA is that there should be (prominently displayed) similar information of the prevalent health problems of the Maltese on their website as other breed clubs do, and any other place the general public would go to become acquainted with the Maltese breed. Use the Havanese club or Papillon, or Toy Fox Terrier club as example. It would be of small cost to the AMA to include the information and to simply make it standard practice for breeders to test for the obvious in their breeding dogs (especially as new research is done and more tests are available). It would also prompt new owners to know what to look for (and test for) at their own expense.


Again, write to the officers and directors of the AMA with your suggestions about improving/updating their website. As for what breeders should test for, the AMA, like all other parent breed clubs, is not a policing organization. They do have a code of ethics (posted on their website) that all members have agreed to abide by. The two hot issues right now seem to be liver disease and GME/NME. There is no marker for liver disease, thus no genetic test. While bile acid testing measures liver function and is a good indicator for liver shunt/MVD, it does not and can not tell a breeder if either or both the sire and dam are carriers of the genes that will produce liver shunt/MVD. For now, the only way to know if a dog or bitch is a carrier is if he or she produces a liver shunt puppy. As for GME/NME, without knowing the cause, there is no test that can be done. As more dogs are correctly diagnosed and as more dogs are successfully sent into remission. I think more interest will develop among both the veterinary community and the breeder/owner community to pursue research. In the meantime, the only way that I know of that we could all contribute toward building a knowledge base for GME/NME is for owners who have lost a dog to GME/NME to have a necropsy done on the dog at a veterinary school involved in research of neurological disorders. And most owners are so devestated by the loss of their dog that they are unwilling to have the necropsy done.



> There are so few vets who know anything about the particular problems of the Maltese breed. I live in an affluent, educated, University town with a Vet. College ....


Start printing out the information you find on the internet and bringing it to your vet -- if you've got a liver problem, ask your vet to contact Sharon Center at Cornell; a GME/NME diagnosis, ask your vet to contact Alan Sisson at Angell in Boston; another problem, do some research for vets with experience. If your vets are unwilling to consult with those who have proven knowledge of our breed, then find a new vet. I pass probably 10 vet clinics on my way to my vet. Why? Because he is a papillon breeder and is well-experienced with small dog issues. And most of my knowledge initiated from websites, discussion forums and email lists, supplemented by reading books and contacting vet experts.



> I feel what we put our Malts through to get that beautiful Malt appearance is ridiculous and probably somewhat cruel. Most of us don't go to those lengths with pet's coats, but we do to some degree.


Yikes!! Please don't mention this to my dogs. I have two who have always had short cuts, one who was in show condition until he finished his championship, and one who is growing coat now and hopefully will be shown soon. My dogs are all trained to stand and lay on a grooming table and they certainly don't act as if they are being tortured when getting brushed, bathed, clipped, trimmed or dried. They all get to run and play in the house (I have hardwood throughout) and the only restriction on the "show" dogs is that they don't get to run in dew-covered grass or snow. They still get to go outside with the others though and they either play/potty on the deck or I carry them while the others are pottying.



> I crave knowledge and want to do my best for the health of my fur-family member. They only have us and can not make those care decisions for themselves.


Keep researching and keep communicating. And keep a positive attitude. We've yet to find a cure for human cancer but we are far better at diagnosing and treating. Everything is evolutionary and most progress happens because people start talking and sharing.


----------

